# pigeon pair pecking each other and fighting



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

i recently bought a pair of pigeons from a shop. the guy told me they are already paired. they have been in my loft for about 8 days now but when ever they go next to each other they peck one another, fight and start cooing
can you please tell me whats happening?


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

*which one is the male and which is the female*

i bought 2 pigeons and i would like to know which one is the male and which one is the female

this is a link of a video of the birds:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IodXCQKPNvw


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmm, Both have big cere/wattle which makes me think they are both cocks, The black bird however could be an english carrier or atleast have some carrier in it and if thats the case then I have seen hen carriers that look like the black bird.

Really though, One can only guess from looking at a photo.

They are nice either way! I have birds similar in my loft.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Very hard to tell without more information.

How old are the birds?

Did you actually see them together in the same cage before you bought them? That would at least tell me they might be mated (if they weren't beating each other up and actually getting along).

If I had to guess from the picture, I'd say the black one is hen because the neck looks smaller, but that is only a guess.*


----------

